# Daisy F-16 mod.



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

This is the third one I have made this way I like to use old Barnett tubes because of there thickness the daisy bands they come with work just as good. I was using a hacksaw to cut the forks down but realized I can use bolt cutters and do it way faster, either way I have to clean the top of the fork with a file and sandpaper so it doesn't tear the band. This daisy I decided to use for assorted ammo like rocks and 5/8 marbles so I am using Sterling #107 rubber bands and a old Barnett pouch they are great for larger ammos but won't set any speed records. Enjoy the pics. Happy Shooting.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Great mod! I've got a couple on the drawing board that should be ready soon!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

kasperthelost said:


> This is the third one I have made this way I like to use old Barnett tubes because of there thickness the daisy bands they come with work just as good. I was using a hacksaw to cut the forks down but realized I can use bolt cutters and do it way faster, either way I have to clean the top of the fork with a file and sandpaper so it doesn't tear the band. This daisy I decided to use for assorted ammo like rocks and 5/8 marbles so I am using Sterling #107 rubber bands and a old Barnett pouch they are great for larger ammos but won't set any speed records. Enjoy the pics. Happy Shooting.


Good one. I have never made one to shoot over the top. Might have to give it a try.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

@kasperthelost I’m digging the one you sent me. I just left those weird gold bands on it for now. I might trade out the handle for a paracord wrap but I kept it just in case I don’t like it that way. @Tobor8Man sent me a cool one too so I’m all f16’d up! I’ve got a big ole rock chucker sized pouch I might add on. If there is one thing I have a lot of around here, it’s rocks 😂.


----------



## kasperthelost (Oct 28, 2020)

Thats a good plan. As a kid I know I chucked plenty of rocks with one of these. Those gold bands are pretty over powered I have re tied them with a big pouch for heavier ammo and they work decent but the tiny pouch they come with is too small to match ammo to rubber I bought a bunch before I knew any better. I remembered as a kid bands breaking alot so I wanted to have backups for my backups backups you know lol just in case. Those bands do last quite awhile though..


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

kasperthelost said:


> Thats a good plan. As a kid I know I chucked plenty of rocks with one of these. Those gold bands are pretty over powered I have re tied them with a big pouch for heavier ammo and they work decent but the tiny pouch they come with is too small to match ammo to rubber I bought a bunch before I knew any better. I remembered as a kid bands breaking alot so I wanted to have backups for my backups backups you know lol just in case. Those bands do last quite awhile though..


Lol yeah man, they’re waaay overpowered for those tiny pouches. I’m actually going to use those on the Wing with one of Ray’s pouches to hurl some 7/16 or 1/2”. Hey though, nothing wrong with preparedness my man! Now I’ve got a good supply too 😂. There’s probably enough elastic in those bad boys to last ten years haha. I’m curious who was shooting the yellow sumekie (spelling) at full butterfly. I’m thinking that was either @Stankard757 or @KawKan. I hadn’t tried that brand yet so I’m going to keep it around for when I decide to try butterfly myself. It’s tapered like tiny to tinier 😂. I got out there with that Wing recently and loved it. Freaking blasted right through a can on my first shot. Just came very naturally to me. Sorry, wrong thread for that, but I was excited. 😝. I was burning out and it brought the love back.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

@kasperthelost - I really like the OTT configuration. I cut my F-16 forks and then cold bend the frame so that the forks point to the target (@wll points his F-16 forks to the target - hard to argue w/ @wll !!!) But - when I cold-bend the frame, it gets warped and it is difficult to put the grip back on. I am going to try your OTT configuration on my next mod.

I also wrap my grip w/ hockey tape - makes a big difference.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Sandstorm said:


> Lol yeah man, they’re waaay overpowered for those tiny pouches. I’m actually going to use those on the Wing with one of Ray’s pouches to hurl some 7/16 or 1/2”. Hey though, nothing wrong with preparedness my man! Now I’ve got a good supply too 😂. There’s probably enough elastic in those bad boys to last ten years haha. I’m curious who was shooting the yellow sumekie (spelling) at full butterfly. I’m thinking that was either @Stankard757 or @KawKan. I hadn’t tried that brand yet so I’m going to keep it around for when I decide to try butterfly myself. It’s tapered like tiny to tinier 😂. I got out there with that Wing recently and loved it. Freaking blasted right through a can on my first shot. Just came very naturally to me. Sorry, wrong thread for that, but I was excited. 😝. I was burning out and it brought the love back.


Guilty on the butterfly bands!
I like a 1/2 to 1/4 inch taper with .50ish bands for butterfly. It seem narrow, but my thinking is length makes about equal to bands twice the width but half as long. Glad you are enjoying them!


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Not me BSB yellow .5 is bout all I use. 

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------

